
Small Strings in Rust - masklinn
https://fasterthanli.me/articles/small-strings-in-rust
======
btown
Great writeup, and also an incredible tutorial on how to create a tracing
allocator in Rust!

Reddit discussion thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/hm3zjs/small_strings_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/hm3zjs/small_strings_in_rust/)

